# slingshot



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

i was wondering were i could buy this slingshot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Send Wingshooter a PM.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello! "wingshooter" makes them and from time to time and post them for sale. PM him!http://slingshotforum.com/user/32-wingshooter/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a good one !


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

He got one up right now better jump on it the fire any moves fast like a velvet ant with twice the sting.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

I wish I knew how to build a rotating head


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Just got my 1st rotating head slingshot and its quicky becoming my favorite design.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Rat God, you ask, "How to make a rotating fork slingshot?" Simple. Drill a hole in a handle, insert the metal fork for this purpose, and wingshooter sells bare forks, threaded on the end of the "T" bar, attach a washer and nut, not too tight so it still rotates freely. Shoot. His forks are made of welded stainless steel for strength and anticorrosion and use the stretch/insert band attachment method, in my humble opinion THE BEST, FASTEST, SIMPLEST way to attach rubber to forks. While his forks are not art forms they sure fill the bill for functionality and to me that's the game, not much else. Schmaltz, glitz and fluff is good but how it works is better. A rotating fork can be inserted in one heck of a comfy ergo handle and the fork changed quickly with a wing nut or wrench. An advantage to interchangeable forks with the same handle is having options in the field to shoot without the bulk of carrying multiple sling shots. Forks are very compact. See my entry on my wife's gallery, Susi, "The Picnic". If you order several forks from wingshooter you can band them up differently for a fast changeover from one band set of one pull strength to another of another pull strength without disbanding the fork.

A rotating fork must have bands exactly (exactly means exactly) the same width, i.e. pull strength must be equal, else the fork cants and doesn't do its job of aligning itself perpendicular to the target. The whole purpose of af a rotationg fork is to align the fork perpendicular to the target EACH SHOT for consistency, and consistency is the crux of shooting anything from firearms to bows to slingshots to atlatls, blow guns, everything. It is difficult for especially beginners to align the forks to the target without a variable cant or slant so the rotating fork does that automatically. BUT. If the bands are not exactly equal the fork will pull off to one side and NOT align to the target each time...negating the advantage of a rotating fork.

I tried a rotating fork and it worked fine, no fork hits, nothing wrong at all. But I found accuracy suffered a bit. I froze the fork in the handle and found it improved accuracy. I don't know why, for this doesn't make sense. Possibly my test was flawed since I did hand hold the slingshot instead of putting it in a vice table with mechanical release to really test it without human error. Buyers of wingshooter's rotating forks swear by them (not at them!). I would definitely add this fire ant baby to your collection or buy a couple rotating naked forks from wingshooter to experiment with. You can make all sorts of handle designs using the same forks, faster in the making since you only have to make a handle with a hole through it.. The price is in line for his "Fire Ant" and forks. Order some extra bands and pouches at the same time.


----------

